# Sound Monitor PAX-3 amplifier



## g7kobayashi (Dec 31, 2013)

This set is a 3-piece design including 1 PAX-3P power suply 
and 2 PAX-3A power amplifier. Very rare item I believe.




























The PAX3-P can serve 2 PAX-3A which will deliver 2*90W each.


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

very very cool!


----------



## Captain Paintball (Mar 18, 2007)

I don't know why the industry never went to XLR, or mini XLR. Those amps look great.


----------



## g7kobayashi (Dec 31, 2013)

Captain Paintball said:


> I don't know why the industry never went to XLR, or mini XLR. Those amps look great.


The XLR and 4-pin connectors are for power supply.
But the old BUTLER amps do have XLR inputs.


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Very nice amps!!! By the way, I was born in Taiwan 
Welcome to diyma!


----------



## g7kobayashi (Dec 31, 2013)

finally got some free time to test them.
very detailed as the DTA headunits.
as natural as nothing is added or lacked.

with only a 30A fuse, the power transformer is very efficent.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

You sir are just so wrong for tormenting us like this lol. I didn't realize that half of this stuff was still around until you started posting. But no matter what I have sworn off of buying more car audio, so please stop teasing me or I will start to cry. . .


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Those amps are just sexy


----------



## Krisfromtampa (Aug 6, 2012)

G7koby is that the butler ldx-23 cause I have two mint td1500 and I need that piece


----------



## Jesus Christ (Aug 3, 2010)

Krisfromtampa said:


> G7koby is that the butler ldx-23 cause I have two mint td1500 and I need that piece


Butler Line Driver Model LDX 23 | eBay


----------



## iroller (Dec 11, 2010)

never seen them before those are super good looking


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Coppertone said:


> You sir are just so wrong for tormenting us like this lol. I didn't realize that half of this stuff was still around until you started posting. But no matter what I have sworn off of buying more car audio, so please stop teasing me or I will start to cry. . .


Copper, pass some kleenex please.


----------



## ollschool (Nov 21, 2008)

Good lord !! Nice. Is that a luxman in the mix also?


----------

